

HN, what's bothering you?  - freshfey

We're a community of builders. But we are also busy individuals with lots of problems (that need a simple or complex solution).<p>So HN, what's bothering you? What do you want to get solved for you? For what product/service would you pay if it existed today?
======
temp8675309
My mother in law just lost her job as a school librarian at the same time as
my father in law is getting dicked around by workman's comp for an on-the-job
injury. They need financial help but are too proud to take it - they don't
like the thought of their son in law bailing them out even though I make far
more than they do. This bothers me.

~~~
r00fus
There are several options here - their pride and wariness are probably natural
human responses.

1) Pose the financial assistance as a loan or other arrangement that has
reasonable terms.

2) Claim you're investing money with them or trust them (if they are savvy) to
invest it for you. My sister did this for my parents a while back - she
claimed that she was giving money for my father to invest, and I'm sure she's
never expecting the money back.

There are numerous ways in which you can "ask them to help you" while in
reality you are helping them. This can also bring you closer, but it requires
a good deal of time and energy to set up (not to mention the money).

Keep in mind, this kind of arrangement is fraught with downsides too - there
is a reason most folks recommend against loaning to, or going in business with
your family.

------
geoffschmidt
I'm drowning in email. It's hard to tell which email is important, and it's
hard to tell which important emails haven't been dealt with. Gmail's priority
inbox thing is useless for me. If you solved this problem, actually solved it,
I'd pay whatever you asked. $25, $50, $100/month? A bargain.

~~~
rkwz
Just curious, what kind of emails do you get?

> It's hard to tell which email is important, and it's hard to tell which
> important emails haven't been dealt with.

Does it mean that you get way more unimportant emails than important ones?
Can't you just filter them away to tags/trash?

~~~
tstegart
Yeah, I second this. I don't get many emails because I've taken myself off the
all lists. Can't the OP do the same? No twitter notifications, no FB
notifications, remove yourself from all RSS feeds that you never look at, all
mailing lists. Maybe its not email's problem but a problem with your
organization abilities.

------
ChrisNorstrom
Oh, you know what's bothering me?

Whenever others submit "Show HN" stories they get upvoted to the front page
and I give them feedback, sometimes spending 30 minutes on helping them fix
some of their design problems. But when I submit my "Show HN" site, which I've
tried 3 times now, it never makes it anywhere and I don't get feedback. So I
give and I don't get anything back.

I put in more than I get out. When this happens I leave the community
permanently and never look back. I'm thinking of leaving HN. This will be the
4th time I'm leaving a community because I'm putting in more than what I'm
getting out of it. HN has turned into TechCrunch, a place for nothing but tech
news so wanna be entrepreneurs that don't do anything but dick around on the
internet can read about other people's tech success and live in someone else's
glory.

How the hell does the "Facebook Acquires Instagram" story help any of us? How
has that information enriched your life or helped you create something? We're
suppose to be a community that helps each other out, because startups and
websites are hard, and occasionally talk about some tech news. Now it's just
tech news 24/7.

I've got a few more Show HN submitions, if those don't go anywhere I'm out.

Edit: Here's what I wanted to show. Thanks for your guy's support.
<http://www.timeforzen.com>

~~~
par
Agreed. I have submitted some Show HN's and they never get upvoted. I see
other Show HN's that are just crummy landing pages. I don't get it. I spend a
lot of time working on my projects and try to make something at least some
people find useful. It's at least more useful than a landing page. But nope.

~~~
helen842000
Also I think sometimes it depends quite a lot on how you word your post.

It's quite tempting to think - "I spent a lot of time on this, it speaks for
itself" where as you need to pique the interest of the crowd.

Even go as so far to give a run down of how and why you built it and what you
learned! We're suckers for a great backstory and a few data points.

------
4342rr
Honestly, I'm lonely as hell lately. I'm starting to question how it's
possible I don't have a nice ladyfriend by now. It's really starting to crush
me. I even considered posting this as an ASK HN since I think this place has
some of the smartest comments I've ever read, so I thought surely someone
could help, but then I thought "well it's not exactly hacker-related, maybe
I'll go check what else is on Ask HN right now and see if there's anything
else not really hacker-related", and I seen this thread.

~~~
JoachimSchipper
If you are the kind of guy who likes HN, reading
[http://lesswrong.com/lw/6pf/new_post_version_1_please_read_t...](http://lesswrong.com/lw/6pf/new_post_version_1_please_read_this_only_if_your/)
and following up on its references may not be the worst idea. (This is
empathically not a recommendation or endorsement.)

------
Wilduck
I would pay to have my laundry done. Not dry cleaning, just plain, old, toss-
it-in-the-washer laundry. I would pay a significant amount for this service. I
wouldn't bat an eye at $30-40/load.

I don't care if someone comes and picks it up, or if I go somewhere to drop it
off. I don't care if it's done by a professional service or by a 12 year old
neighbor kid. I would pay you, and the whoever does my laundry, if you could
connect me with someone.

~~~
ricardobeat
Most laundries already do this. Don't they? Pick-up service, 24h, delivery.

~~~
Wilduck
Probably, but not in the Minneapolis area as far as I can tell. I found one
place, but it's a 20 minute drive from where I live, which nullifies a lot of
the benefit. This yelp add sums up the situation quite well:

<http://www.yelp.com/topic/minneapolis-laundry-service-2>

------
AznHisoka
Today? Allergies.

Overall? I hate crowded subways. Why so many useless people who exist?

------
dholowiski
PG said it - Email/Todo's I need a really kick ass web based todo manager and
I need it to work like email (so I can exchange todo's with other people). I
started building one but... not enough time, too much todo.

~~~
yolesaber
Have you looked at Asana? <http://asana.com/>

------
aorshan
I feel like I'm wasting my time in my college classes. I love being at college
and would never give it up, but classes don't challenge me and aren't
interesting.

------
srconstantin
I have tried umpteen billion times to install Apache. I have wasted several
full days trying and failing. I have a Mac. I must be retarded.

------
damoncali
My real estate broker is a pain in the ass.

------
voxx
I'm dying one second at a time and I'm in the way of all of my personal
aspirations and the only way out is to blindly hope for salvation.

AND MY COFFEE MUG BROKE

